

Getting Brand Communities Right (HBR) - PStamatiou
http://hbr.harvardbusiness.org/2009/04/getting-brand-communities-right/ar/1

======
larryfreeman
It looks like a great article (based on the beginning). Unfortunately, the
whole article only seems to be only available for HBR subscribers.

